# whats with this economy?I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail. 

Wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries. 

I ordered a burger at McDonald's and the kid behind the counter asked "Can you afford fries with that?" 

CEO's are now playing miniature golf. 

Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen. 

My ATM gave me an IOU! 

A stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of pennies while she danced. 

I saw a polygamist with only one wife. 

I bought a toaster oven and my free gift with purchase was a bank. 

If the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them. 

McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer. 

Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America . 

Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their children's names. 

My cousin had an exorcism but couldn't afford to pay for it, and they repossessed her! 

A truckload of Americans was caught sneaking into Mexico . 

Motel Six won't leave the light on anymore. 

A picture is now only worth 200 words. 

They renamed Wall Street " Wal-Mart Street ." 

The Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates. 

Congress says they are looking into this Bernard Madoff scandal. Oh, great! The guy who made $50B disappear is being investigated by the people who made $1.5 trillion disappear! 

And, finally... 

I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs, my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., I called the Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan; and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited and asked if I could drive a truck.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO - *shakes head* 

PS - Roxy your user pic cracks me up lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO!!! I'm gonna steal this for FB!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

LMFAO that was funny, well most of it was funny, the last part was the best.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i was really LOL'n @ the last one


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the laugh William.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

bwhahaha that is funny, I really needed the laugh


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

:hammer: liked the last two the best


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

glad folks like them.
I have to balance my feelings about stuff.
I have strong feelings about some things,and little jokes keep me centered.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Good stuff! Wasn't that a top ten list on Letterman?


----------

